# Big sheepshead!



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys, just in from the pier. Over the last 4 days I've worked 18 hours but fished the pier for 34!! LOL. Anyways I was livebaiting the whole time and to no avail. Oh well, soon I'll get the biggun!! Buddy of mine did spear a huge sheepshead and we grilled him out on the pier Sunday evening!!! That thing was GREAT. Also grilled some bluefish out there too, and that was really tasty. Had a few cold ones to wash it all down and made a bunch of new friends! Also limited out on spanish 2 days in a row,, few of them going 20+. It was one helluva good few days! The weather was a little dicey, but nothing too serious.. I got some pics of the sheepshead and a few of some of my gear. opcorn::beer:










12.9 lbs on Frank n Franks scales, we think he was atleast 15lbs.....










yummmyyy










Another beautiful hatteras island day!










Gotta love it!!

:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gotta love having a pier to yourself


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like a fun time had by all. I wish I was down there now.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

hey isnt that the guy the beat up and kicked off Outer banks pier last year


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

striperswiper said:


> hey isnt that the guy the beat up and kicked off Outer banks pier last year


lol idk man, he's a pretty scrappy fella. I'll ask him though haha.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds like you had a great time and eats!!! thanks for the report, tight lines...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Great report,Mike...*

I do have issues with someone spearing fish right under a pier that folks have paid to fish on though... I saw two or three snorklers around Frisco last time I was on it.. Imho,pier managers should discourage this...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I do have issues with someone spearing fish right under a pier that folks have paid to fish on though... I saw two or three snorklers around Frisco last time I was on it.. Imho,pier managers should discourage this...


you just gotta make a snag rig, 2-3 1/0 trebbles....and snag some sheepshead while ur fishing...

i hear the ones with flippers/snorkel pull really hard


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> I do have issues with someone spearing fish right under a pier that folks have paid to fish on though... I saw two or three snorklers around Frisco last time I was on it.. Imho,pier managers should discourage this...


No worries, he snagged him in the Pamlico, he wouldn't say where though. I wouldn't want to spear under a pier anyways, get cracked in the head by someone droppin weight!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> No worries, he snagged him in the Pamlico, he wouldn't say where though. I wouldn't want to spear under a pier anyways, get cracked in the head by someone droppin weight!


 Good,cause when I saw this happening on Frisco,I considered the management as not caring about thier patrons by allowing this...

Yeap,there are a few places in the Pamlico you could spear them..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> gotta love having a pier to yourself


Agreed.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Good,cause when I saw this happening on Frisco,I considered the management as not caring about thier patrons by allowing this...
> 
> Yeap,there are a few places in the Pamlico you could spear them..


Kenny..
Whats your take on spearing all the pylons in front of Rodanthe pier? 

Mid september if it gets clear.

To many broke off lines out there? 

Ever see yakers or others out fishing them?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Kenny..
> Whats your take on spearing all the pylons in front of Rodanthe pier?
> 
> Mid september if it gets clear.
> ...



I personally have never seen anyone fishing them,not even sure if they are within a hundred yds now?? jmo,but anyone surfing,kiteboading,or snorkling within range of the fishermen on a pier should be fined,and it is just plain rude on thier part.. 
Yeap,I'm sure you could get plenty of tackle off those old end pilings.. Wonder if there are any drum skeletons out there tied off by a leader?? I know I lost many a one due to the dern things.. 

Greg,taking a yak out to the wreck on the se corner and snorkling out there would be more adventureous,jmo.. Probably all kinds of fish around that thing...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I plan to hit the wreck DD.
Chum an flashers under a 8' by 8' foam mat.
Tie it off and stalk it. 

That's what got me thinking of all those pylons and if I could get out past the fishing zone.

I have always heard rumors of a hard bottom reef a couple miles north of Rodanthe, it's said to be near shore. 
Do you or anyone else know of such an area?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> I plan to hit the wreck DD.
> Chum an flashers under a 8' by 8' foam mat.
> Tie it off and stalk it.
> 
> ...



I don't fish that area out of the tube,but I'm sure many inshore guides around OI would know... Cato or Devin?? Howabout Russell or Garboman,Rodanthe Plankers,but they may have a clue??


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> I do have issues with someone spearing fish right under a pier that folks have paid to fish on though... I saw two or three snorklers around Frisco last time I was on it.. Imho,pier managers should discourage this...


 I thought surfers and swimmers had to stay a certain distance from the piers!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sudshunter said:


> I thought surfers and swimmers had to stay a certain distance from the piers!



They are suppose to,and if management of the pier does thier job it would be that way... I'd say the kitesurfers are the worst in drum season though... Had many a one come and clip the se corner and take out one or two lines... A bud and I did get the satisfaction of having a windsurfer get his mast caught in our lines on a rough day... We both yanked at the same time,flipped the whole rig and the windsurfer was tangled in our lines.. We were nice enough to break them off and he got loose.. Although he dern near drowned gettin back to that sailboard...


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

In the 80's, Russell snagged this moron that was spearing under Frisco pier with a gotcha plug. They kicked him off and told him never come back. 
At least that's what I was told.
I never asked him. And I never fished Frisco out of respect for my mentor.
You fished either Rodanthe or Frisco. Not both.
Avon was common ground.

I had a kite boarder keep racing over my line on the beach. I rared back and hung his board an busted his butt.
He came at me raising total hell. I just sat and looked at the water.
He calls the park service and waits for them at my truck.
They came out and told him to stay out of my lines and left.
He comes back. But this time with a video camera pokin out of a gym bag.
He starts all over.
The idiot is so mad he actually wants me to punch him, just to get me on tape.

This whole time I never looked at him or the ranger. Never uttered a word. 
He was tremblin when he finally gave up and walked away.

He will never know how close he came to getting hurt bad.


----------

